# randomizing install medium



## AlexaAlexa (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi

I am tying to revive an old lappy with FreeBSD. It is a Thinkpad t41, single core, ships with max 2 GB Ram.

Tried to install FreeBSD with ZFS, but despite a successful install, the thing would not boot again ( read somewhere that ZFS is a bit cranky in 32 bits systems ), so I went for UFS.

Found a nice tutorial on how to install FreeBSD over encrypted UFS.  

What I would like some help with, is with completely randomizing the install medium, prior to making the install. Should the lappy be lost/stolen , no one would have a clue in distiguishing data blocks from empty space.

things like `dd if=/dev/(u)random of=/dev/ata0` are hoplessly slow,

How do I use the OpenSSL to speed this up ...???

this, 

`openssl enc -aes-256-ctr -pass pass:"$(dd if=/dev/urandom bs=128 count=1 2>/dev/null | base32)" -nosalt < /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/ata0`

doesn't work...


Best regards,

Alex


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

The howto section is not for asking how to do things. Thread moved.


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi SirDice, i stand corrected, yet, not convinced...


SirDice said:


> The *howto* section is not for asking *how to* do things. Thread moved.



which, ( if not the howto section ) should i use to ask how to do things ??

Best regards

Alex


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Select the right forum for new threads


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Nov 24, 2017)

...bump...  nobody knows ?


----------

